# Change my 9800 pro thermal compound void my warranty? Imposible to overclock my 9800



## gustahot (Aug 14, 2005)

I tried Ati Tool with my ATI All in Wonder 9800 PRO and it just went down immediately when trying to find the max core and continued to do so to 224 from 378 setting :-( The same with max mem. 

I play  Battlefield 2 and Doom 3 with no problems of artifacts or something with default options of my card but I want a little more FPS. I read on a couple posts that this "down" on max core and max mem maybe is because hot temp on my card.  

So I want to try to change the "stock white thermal compound" with my Artic Silver 5 to increase the heatsink performance. But I need to know if this change will void my ATI warranty.

Any other recomendation are welcome! and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 14, 2005)

you loose your warranty if you oc the card take the cooler off
and so on you cant do anything with it without loosing warranty


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 14, 2005)

if i were you i'd get a nice arctic cooling silencer for that 9800 pro and then flash with XT bios if i could. (not all 9800 pros are flashable to xt)
and if i couldn't i'd just oc the hell out of it.

that's what im doing to my 9600. waiting for it to burn out so i'd have an excuse to get something a bit nicer.


----------

